# scrolling, waiting and getting kicked out



## Gruntilda (Apr 8, 2018)

I really do like this game a lot.  But the constant waiting around while the game scrolls, tells me to "retry" and then reboots is doing me in.  The frustration levels at times like this ruins the game for me.  I wonder if it has to do with the number of people playing because it varies a lot.  Two evenings ago I was booted off FIVE TIMES!  When the game gets like that I just put it down and think about something else to play on my 3ds. Do all phone games have this problem?


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 8, 2018)

What kind of phone are you playing on? If it’s an older one that could be part of the problem. Because I’m playing on an iPhone 6s Plus and my boyfriend plays on his One Plus 3 and we have zero issues


----------



## kayleee (Apr 8, 2018)

I never have this problem my game always works flawlessly :/


----------



## Gruntilda (Apr 8, 2018)

I am playing on a Samsung S5.  Is that considered old now?


----------



## ESkill (Apr 8, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> I am playing on a Samsung S5.  Is that considered old now?



That's the phone I have (and yeah, it is considered old sadly). I haven't had any issues though. Sometimes the load screen in between maps is kind of long,  but I've never been rebooted.


----------



## Gruntilda (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks for the info.  I think we are all due for an update here soon.


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 9, 2018)

my game hates my wifi and constantly loads slow, yells at me to find better wifi and or tells me to retry then goes to the main menu. its super annoying.


----------



## luna-melody (Apr 9, 2018)

I don't have any problems with the game. Is your phone usually slow?


----------

